
“Open Source” Ventilator Project by University of Florida - ck2
https://simulation.health.ufl.edu/technology-development/open-source-ventilator-project/
======
blhack
The spirit of all of this inspiring, however: I worry that a lot of these
efforts are actually going to be detrimental to their intended causes.

We're talking about potentially needing _hundreds of thousands_ of these
things. That's hundreds of thousands of pressure transducers, pumps, control
circuitry, tubing connectors, and potentially millions of feet of pneumatic
tubing.

As much as we're looking at a design problem, we're looking a supply chain
problem. What I'm worried about is that thousands of hackers are currently
buying up what could be valuable components for their prototypes, when they
should be making those components available for mass producing an existing
commercial design.

If you are hacker and want to help the problem: the hospital systems need you
to make face shields. That's what they're asking for. If you are in the
Phoenix area and can assist in printing the prusa face shield parts
([https://www.prusaprinters.org/prints/25857-prusa-
protective-...](https://www.prusaprinters.org/prints/25857-prusa-protective-
face-shield-rc2)) please send me a DM to $username@gmail.com

We are currently coordinating the local effort with the hospital systems here.

~~~
nerfhammer
shield using just office supplies [https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-PPE-
Face-Shield-3D-Prin...](https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-PPE-Face-
Shield-3D-Printer-Not-Needed/)

------
maxwelludz9
Registered Respiratory Therapist first-time post here

Siemens Servo 900 Ventilator C/D/E consists of two separate units
Electronic/Pneumatic driven.

Best for intensive care situations, but works in transport and anesthesia,
Neonatal, pediatric, adult.

Interface panel settings with rotary dials. No GUI. When I was talking with
Seimens sales rep, he said the original design was intended for anesthesia to
make fine grain settings.

The design is excellent. I've used both C/E myself, 16 units per shift for
three straight weeks 2006.

I've seen DIY vents floating around, if people are willing to go out on a
pandemic limb, use something already proven.

servo 900c post test panel display [video]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d2uciOwlwY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d2uciOwlwY)

The c/d/e series have similar parts in a pandemic situation interchanged.

The inner components are easy to access lift the top cover exposes all the
working parts that allow quick repair and cleaning.

Units can be found in the US, UK, and EU on eBay and refurbished medical
suppliers.
[https://www.bemesonline.com/siemens-900c-ventilator/](https://www.bemesonline.com/siemens-900c-ventilator/)
Siemens 900C Ventilator refurbish

[https://www.ebay.com/c/24004926166](https://www.ebay.com/c/24004926166) 900E
$499.99 / 900c $450.00

[https://www.ebay.com/c/1410306550](https://www.ebay.com/c/1410306550) 900c
"spare parts only" $195.00

blog post: [https://siemensventilator.blogspot.com/2010/06/siemens-
servo...](https://siemensventilator.blogspot.com/2010/06/siemens-
servo-900c-ventilator-in.html) volume control with sight, pressure controlled,
SIMV+ pressure support, CPAP

Might contain more links than usually allowed; I'm trying to point out there
are many to be found we do not have to reinvent one. There might only be a few
hundred, but they can be ready now.

------
ck2
The vent to room air even with a hepa filter is a tiny bit concerning, anyone
present should be aware of the risk.

In a hospital, exhaust is (usually) sent to the scavenger for additional
filtering and safer output area.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scavenger_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scavenger_system)

That is why you don't use a CPAP at home with anyone else present because it
will aerosolize any infection.

~~~
bowmessage
What is one supposed to do if they need a CPAP to sleep and live with a loved
one?

~~~
johnchristopher
I sleep on the sofa, or in the guest's room.

------
RobertoG
This is another project, simple but in a an advanced state of development. An
automated manual AMBU type ventilator that uses a windshield wiper motor:

[https://www.oxygen.protofy.xyz/](https://www.oxygen.protofy.xyz/)

There are two versions: makers and mass industrial production.

------
lonelappde
This is a crazy. The US (Connecticut) used eminent domain to seize people's
houses to give them to a pharmaceutical company. They can use it to seize
existing ventilator designs and publish them.

------
fermienrico
Finally a proper design with proper engineering and reliability testing. Also,
no 3D printing nonsense (which makes production of high volume components non-
viable).

~~~
throwawaynerdy
Did you read the article?

There's not much of a design. There are some specifications.

It seems they are currently trying to split up work.

It's definitely unfinished.

~~~
Fiveplus
Can I get a link to your finished project? Thanks!

~~~
bathtub365
You don’t need to be better to criticize.

------
dang
There are a number of similar projects among the flood of ventilator threads,
if anyone wants to compare:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=Ventilator%20comments%3E3&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
WarOnPrivacy
It seems that all of the recent ventilator projects require intubation.

Have there been any non-invasive ventilator projects?

